# -Chatterbait-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I recently watched the 1st round of Major League Fishing on the Outdoor Channel. 
Without telling you who advances. I'll just say, it was the guy throwin' the Chatterbait.
I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

....and he was using it in a MOST interesting way!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Flippin 416 said:


> ....and he was using it in a MOST interesting way!


Yes he was ....... I'm wondering if a black 1/4 or 3/8 oz. spinner bait with a single gold #4 Colorado blade would have worked just as well with those water conditions? It works at Mogadore when the water is like that. 

BTW...... I hate that guy lol


Oh..... not to pick...... I think the OP meant Major League Fishing.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

love that show. world series of bass is supposed to be on new sometime soon........ will any of you be screaming this coming spring? lol


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It was a good show...pretty depressing with snow outside though! 

I happen to like the guy that finished 1st (top 4 advance)...nothin wrong with a little excitement. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the show!!!!! I also love me some chatterbait. The chatterbait has replaced spinnerbait's for me. I never was a spinnerbait guy but enjoy and have good success throwing a chatterbait. My favorite being a black and blue 3/8 oz. original chatterbait, been wanting to try the 1/2 oz for fishing a little deeper. What size, color and brand do you guys throw?


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never really had any huge success with chatterbaits...but a friend mailed me a few of these Berkley Jointed Blade Dancers last summer. One day nothing would bite...and I tried all my best tricks...but it was looking like the skunk was eminent.:S Then I remembered that I put one of those Blade Dancers in my tacklebag. I tied it on and caught a fish on the first cast. Ended up with six bass in my last hour there...when I had written the place off! It has an incredible vibration...more than any chatterbait I've fished. I don't think this lure set the world on fire or anything when they released it, but it a fish catcher. I don't think they even make it now...but you'll see a few come across eBay.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I love chatterbaits! Will throw then just about anywhere no9 matter what season it is. I keep 4 or 5 different colors in my bag at all times. 3/8oz and 2 of the 1/2oz. They've stopped the skunk more than once....

Mr. A


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

lang99 said:


> I also love me some chatterbait. What size, color and brand do you guys throw?


I regularly have a Chatterbait tied onto one of my rods. I throw the original Chatterbait brand. And I normally put a trailer hook on it. 

As far a color... I use a variety of colors. Sometimes brown or green pumpkin, and sometimes white, sometimes white and blue, or sometimes chartreuse and white. You get the picture.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm just the opposite .... I've never caught a thing on a chatter bait. I've never even had a bump on one. The times I've used them I'll end up switching to a single spin spinner bait, and immediately start catching fish. I know chatter baits catch fish, because I have friends that use, and catch fish with them. I just don't have any confidence in them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The only reason I'd stop using a chatterbait is if they all suddenly disappeared off the face of the planet, love those lures. White or a black/blue is the only colors I use and have had good success so far.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I am an avid chatterbait user as I said before. However, I wonder how long it will take before they get banned? I mean, 1 vibration at a time and at most 8 to 10 vibrations per cast should work right? Who really needs to make one cast and get all those vibrations upon retrieve. (Man, my entire phone is dripping sarcasm now!)

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I just bought one at Gander for like $.50. Figured I'd give them a shot. What was the "most interesting" technique mentioned above I wonder??


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I make my own and i have had good luck using a double ribblon trailer on the end. That gives them another dimension. I think i got them at Janns.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What was the "most interesting" technique mentioned above I wonder??


I can't say exactly what he was doing with it. But I've been doing what I call "The Chatterdrop" for quite-some-time now. I'll run the bait near some cover where I think a bass ought to be. Then I'll kill it, and let it drop just like a jig. I did this down at Burr Oak Lake several years ago when fishing an isolated patch of lily-pads and yanked out a 5-pounder. And last season I was crankin' in a chartreus Chatterbait parallel to a laydown and was working it erratically and yanked in a 4-pounder. The key is changing the cadence. 

Basically, it's one of those baits that you can fish in in a variety of ways.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm curious. I don't use chatterbaits often. They strike me as a commotion bait, the kind you would throw in a topwater application. What's the ideal conditions for them? Besides weeds and cabbage, where else should you try them? How shallow should you fish them? How about pork? Where are they useless? I'm curious--Tim


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I fish them similar to the way I fish a squarebill. Mostly around laydowns or ripping grass/lily pads. 

As long as that blade kicks it isn't too shallow. I can't picture a "useless" scenario aside from fishing them super deep or when it's dead calm. I've caught fish anywhere from 6" burning the bait.. all the way to 15' with a "yo-yo" retrieve.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I use mine around rocks, laydowns, stickups,grass, weeds, open water, early morning, afternoon, evening, all night, pretty much whenever it is that I'm fishing. I fish them right along the bottom, midlevel, and burning it dam near on top. I fish them fast, slow, yo-yo, stop-go, whatever I think might work. You can fish them as shallow or as deep as you'd like. From early spring through the fall they'll produce. I've caught a few big crappies and channel cats while out bassin' as well, nice surprise when you're not expecting to catch one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

WoW- I have to agree with the last few posts. I look at my chatter baits as a "go to" lure because you can fish them in so many ways. Once I find the retrieve that I THINK the fish are responding to I make the choice to either keep using the chatter bait or switch to another lure that has the most similar retrieve but maybe does a better job.

Like if I have a chatter bait that is doing well but only when I burn it just under the surface I may try a spinner or shallow running hard bait. If it works being drug on the bottom with a trailer,at relatively low speeds, I may change to a jig and pig.

I also found that chatter baits work great with the right sized trailer on them but become useless (to me) if the triler is to big or too heavy because it kills the chatter and kills the action during retrieve.

While I am not the most seasoned Bass fisherman I am severely ADD and will go to the local crystal clear quarry and use trial and error with a bait. That way I can see how the bait runs or won't run and what it feels like in both situations since in nearly every other body of water I fish I can see the bait as good or as long! I spent at least 30 to 35 hours with a chatterbait this summer in trial and error mode! Love'em!

A

Mr. A


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Ive only used a chartreuse and white a few times at Erie with limited succes. Ill have to give it another shot in muted tones in stained water.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Swimming a white chatterbait in 3fow..6lb 6oz, small lake in Licking county. I love the chatterbait!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Spfldbassguy got me using them again...I watch him just kill nice bass on them and figure I'd join in on the fun. I use Kaotik chatters with a Keitech trailer!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

One of my favorite lures. But....................

I've pinched all the barbs on ny chatter baits, seems bass hit it with vengeance & take it deeper than other lures. From the git go I was always fighting to dis-lodge the hooks & sometimes damaging the fish. It's all C&R for me & hate the deep swallow.

NIK,


----------

